# Experiences with Consulates in Miami or Orlando?



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm interested in hearing about any recent (-ish, say within the past two years) experiences any forum members may have had with the consulates in Miami or Orlando. 

So far, mine may be summarised thus: Orlando simply ignores all communication; Miami (somewhat shockingly) responds quickly and is always very polite, but has a script from which they seem unable to deviate in answering questions (just repeating information when asked about something that doesn't fit the script).

At this point, the consulate in DC has been easiest.


----------

